# Question about Dry Fly Hackle



## benjicunney (Jul 30, 2008)

Hey all,

Started tying flies this last week after I inherited a small kit. Looking at getting some hackle for the dry flies that I've been learning. However, there seems to be several different qualities and brands. What do you all use and suggest. I'm really looking for something thats not going to break the bank but is still going to be able to tie flies sizes, 14-18. I've been doing some researching and have seen Keough capes to be relatively cheaper. Also, are Metz/umpqua necks any good? Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## cheech (Sep 25, 2007)

Whiting 100 packs by far are the best bang for the buck.

- You don't have to size it.
- You don't have to deal with crappy hackle. Whiting is the best in the biz.
- There is usually much more than 100 flies worth per pack.

If you are easily frustrated, don't even look at other brands.

just my $.02 from the peanut gallery.


----------



## FLYFSHR (Apr 16, 2008)

I agree w/ cheech but I also have some Metz saddles.
The only thing I've found with Metz is that you'd want to buy a #1 microbarb saddle.
I do have to check the sizes with Metz but there's not a huge size range if you find a better saddle.


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

cheech said:


> Whiting 100 packs by far are the best bang for the buck.
> 
> - You don't have to size it.
> - You don't have to deal with crappy hackle. Whiting is the best in the biz.
> ...


Couldn't agree more. Their Midge Packs are pretty good too. Using good quality material is half the battle when tying flies. It just makes things much easier and your flies will look better.


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

The 100 packs from whiting are awesome, as many have said. Whiting is right on most of the time with the sizing. If you are going to be tying a broader size of flies, such as 14-18, you might be better off with a whiting 1/4 saddle. They are sized for #14 and larger flies or #14 and smaller flies, so the #14 and smaller should cover what you need without having to invest in a full cape.


----------



## benjicunney (Jul 30, 2008)

Have any of you ever tried Cabelas hackle? Any good?


----------



## FLYFSHR (Apr 16, 2008)

I wouldn't reccomend it.
Like cheech mentioned before: if you're easily frustrated, don't even look at other brands.

The thing you will find in tying dries is that a quality hackle will make the difference in the fly itself and you continuing tying them because your first experience in them went better. 
just another $.02


----------



## cheech (Sep 25, 2007)

benjicunney said:


> Have any of you ever tried Cabelas hackle? Any good?


I'd steer clear of it unless you are doing wooly buggers. I have a few capes and they are ok for really big dries. Excellent for buggers. The problem is that there is a low barb count per feather, and that there is a lot of web (absorbs water).

Also, FWIW, I have switched from using capes to saddles in the past years. You can tie many flies with one saddle feather. With an average grade cape, you can only get one fly per feather, and sometimes you have to use 2 feathers for one fly. With the advances that whiting has made in hackle, I have saddle hackle that will tie from #12 down to #32. Not all from one saddle, but all the same, they are 10" saddle feathers that tie a boat load of bugs. I tie a LOT, and It has taken me about 2 years to burn through a grizzly half saddle that I use a lot.


----------



## benjicunney (Jul 30, 2008)

This is great information. How about Indian Rooster necks. Anybody tried any of those?

Ben


----------



## benjicunney (Jul 30, 2008)

also, any recommendations on the best place to pick up the 100 packs or 1/4 saddles. I live in provo. Not very impressed with Sportsman's fly tyer selection

Ben


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

benjicunney said:


> also, any recommendations on the best place to pick up the 100 packs or 1/4 saddles. I live in provo. Not very impressed with Sportsman's fly tyer selection
> 
> Ben


Sportmans should actually have that stuff. I am not familiar with Provo fly shops, but I am sure there are some that would have them. Cabela's has them as well.


----------



## cheech (Sep 25, 2007)

Eddie Robinson's, Park's Sportsman, Sportsman's Warehouse. SW actually has a really good tying selection.

I love the indian necks. They make great streamer wings. IX-NAY on the indian necks for dry flies.

I also never buy hackle online. I have to take it out of the bag, sniff it, taste it, and rub it on my naked belly before I can get a feel for how good it is.


----------



## Nueces (Jul 22, 2008)

Whiting is the best in the business. They are based in Colorado and do not harvest until late winter so the feathers are best. Others will harvest year round. Cabela's has them or you can order online from a lot of different retailers throughout the country.

If you get cheap quality dry fly material, it just WILL NOT tie good. You'll get a poof ball instead of a neat tight disk.

The 100 packs are great. Use those all the time.


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

ONE thing SW actually does carry is a good selection of tying materials. I would also check out Fish tech and Wester Rivers. They both have excellent hackle selections from whiting farms.


----------

